# iSedora UPnP/DLNA Media Server



## umxprime (16 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me demandais pourquoi cette application, iSedora, n'a-t-elle jamais fait l'objet d'une brève, voire d'un test...
En effet on parle beaucoup des dernières solutions Apple pour regarder des videos sur sa TV en stream, mais pas de cette solution, dont j'ai fais l'acquisition depuis un certain temps, et qui comble mes attentes au plus haut point.
Il faut une TV compatible DLNA ou une console, et hop votre MAC stream les fichiers qui se trouvent sur le disque dur de l'ordinateur. Bizarrement c'est ce que proposerait apple avec son dernier Apple TV, les compatibilités en moins...
iSedora est compatible avec un très large panel de codecs, stream en HD via WiFi, il supporte la majorité des types de sous-titres, permet de streamer sur plusieurs équipements à la fois, upgrades offertes pendant un an, deux ans ou trois ans selon la license...
Et je trouve la license TRÈS abordable !
Certes le produit est en anglais, mais je pense que pour le potentiel que cela propose, on peut largement passer outre ce détail.
Je trouve la solution d'apple idéale lorsque l'on a pas forcement l'équipement adéquat qui utilise un protocole DLNA, mais dans le cas contraire, pour qui possède une tv sony, une ps3 ou une xb360, je recommande vivement !
Le développement est régulier et les mises à jour fréquentes.
Pourquoi donc MacGé n'en a toujours pas parlé ? Est-ce dû à une ignorance arbitraire et à une tendance à favoriser les solutions de la pomme ?

iSedora

Ben on se pose tous des questions, moi, par exemple, je me demande pourquoi tu n'as pas lu cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" avant d'ouvrir ce topic dans "Applications" &#8230; où il n'a rien à faire !

On déménage !


----------



## umxprime (19 Septembre 2010)

iSedora est une application mais comme elle met en jeu des fonctions réseau elle n'a rien à y faire... C'est limpide. Je remballe. Pixelmator propose des fonctions de réseau sociaux alors il n'a pas sa place dans une section "Arts Graphiques".
iSedora n'en est pas moins un utilitaire, et je vois ce termes en sous-titre de la section Application...
Mais essayez de clarifier les forums plutôt que d'exiger une lecture assidue de règles bizarres.
Ne serait-il pas plus aisé (pour l'utilisateur pas forcement pour l'admin et le dev, cf Apple qui souhaite faire simple pour mamy) de faire une section "Applications" et d'y proposer plusieurs forums par catégorie d'appli ?
Mais faites comme vous voulez hein it's your world not mine.
Je ne suis pas le premier et vous en avez encore pour longtemps à déplacer les sujets qui ne conviennent pas à la hiérarchie si particulière appliquée par chez vous.
Vous voulez pas faire un sondage sur la bonne et due forme des sections du forum ?


----------



## umxprime (11 Octobre 2010)

Allez hop je replace le sujet en tête pour glorifier le test du nouvel Apple TV  sur igeneration !


----------

